# Where are you from??



## cindyjo (Apr 18, 2010)

I think we have done this before but I have not seen anything recently. I was wondering where people are from. I would love to know if someone lives somewhat nearby to swap wines and support one another. 
I live in Wharton, NJ which is in Morris County


----------



## RJMehr (Apr 18, 2010)

Herndon, VA (Washington, DC area)


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Middlebury, Ct. here!


----------



## vcasey (Apr 18, 2010)

Tampa, Florida


----------



## Goodfella (Apr 18, 2010)

Provo, Utah (yes.... it hurts to admit that) haha


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Edinboro, Pa (Erie, Pa area)


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 18, 2010)

Great, I knew Wade was pretty close. I went to college in CT so I at least know where Middlebury is.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Joeswine and Tepe are in NJ.


I'm in NY State, up a bit north of Burlington Vt.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 18, 2010)

Northeast Iowa


----------



## Dean (Apr 18, 2010)

New Westminster, British Columbia, Canada (Think Vancouver 2010 Olympics)


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

appleman said:


> Joeswine and Tepe are in NJ.
> 
> 
> I'm in NY State, up a bit north of Burlington Vt.


Thanks Appleman.
You beat me tio it .. LOL




I was raised in Stamford CT though..


----------



## BikerShannon (Apr 18, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Provo, Utah (yes.... it hurts to admit that) haha


Do your neighbors know about your hobby? LOL





I'm in Layton Utah. In between Ogden and Salt Lake.


----------



## Goodfella (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not sure.


I think coffee is illegal here!!! haha


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 18, 2010)

from everett mass...now in hollis nh


----------



## Boyd (Apr 18, 2010)

Mankato, MN


----------



## Bert (Apr 18, 2010)

Northwestern MN......Way up there....Were there is 9 months of winter and 3 months of poor sledding..........


----------



## Scott B (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyler, Texas


----------



## Waldo (Apr 19, 2010)

Benton, Arkansas


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

Originally from San Antonio, Tejas but now residing in the much drier and cooler climes of northern New Mexico.......


----------



## Scott (Apr 19, 2010)

Boone, Iowa


----------



## corn field (Apr 19, 2010)

Grew up in Sulphur Louisiana now living in Corydon Iowa


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in Oakland, TN - about 15 miles east of downtown Memphis.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 19, 2010)

Benton, Arkansas


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 19, 2010)

Limestone County, Texas


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm from Baltimore, MD.
Now I live in Westminster, MD.
From the city to the country.  Never looking back!


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 19, 2010)

Dallas TX suburb


----------



## CassieV (Apr 19, 2010)

Dandridge Tn. It's about 20mins east of Knoxville.


----------



## robie (Apr 19, 2010)

Wonderful Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 19, 2010)

Same as DancerMan...Ditto


----------



## Bartman (Apr 19, 2010)

fermenting away only ~15 minutes from George's store in far north Dallas, TX!


----------



## MamaJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Lansing, Michigan here!


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, we are all pretty spread out brought together by this great grapey hobby. Sorry I could not resist, I just finished a bottle of Alsatian Riesling.


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 21, 2010)

HEY MICHIGAN GANDER...i'm in Spring Lake but an MSU alum
Spring Lake, Michigan


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 22, 2010)

Chesapeake, VA


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 22, 2010)

Missoula, Montana_ "...where heaven is just a local call..."







(and Laurie I got a MS from Michigan State looong ago!)
_


----------



## NEBama (Apr 23, 2010)

Fort Payne, AL


----------



## Joanie (Apr 23, 2010)

Just north of the NY Finger Lakes.


----------



## RickC (Apr 23, 2010)

Southern Oklahoma


----------



## rrussell (Apr 24, 2010)

Spokane, Washington. The great northwest. And the state hosting the next winemaker magazine conference.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2010)

So are you going?



rrussell said:


> Spokane, Washington. The great northwest. And the state hosting the next winemaker magazine conference.


----------



## rrussell (Apr 24, 2010)

We were considering it but will be using my next vacation time to go visit my new grandson instead.


----------



## djl - Michigan (Apr 24, 2010)

Adrian, MI


----------



## SBWs (Apr 24, 2010)

Just outside of Berwick, PA a little old town in Northeast PA.


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 24, 2010)

The heart of the PA amish country , Lancaster, county PA


----------

